# How long have you been playing Animal Crossing?



## Apron (Jan 28, 2016)

I started playing Animal Crossing when I was in elementary school.  It was 2002-ish, and I begged my parents to buy me a copy of Animal Crossing for Gamecube when we were out shopping.  My mom caved for some reason, and I've been playing on and off throughout the years since then.  I have so many memories of rushing home after school to hang out with my favorite villagers.  I picked up New Leaf only about a year and half ago, it totally recaptured the same magic I felt back then


----------



## Mariah (Jan 28, 2016)

Around the third week of February 2006.


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 28, 2016)

a few months after New Leaf came out .


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 28, 2016)

I've been playing since the GameCube version as well.  I was instantly addicted!


----------



## radioloves (Jan 28, 2016)

I played since the Animal crossing wild world, but for New leaf, I've only played about 5 months on and yess I love it a lot <3


----------



## Twisterheart (Jan 28, 2016)

I've been playing Animal Crossing for about seven years now.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Jan 28, 2016)

I ordered Wild World online on Christmas Eve in 2007, so I guess I got it around the end of the year. I've been playing it off and on since then. I've been playing New Leaf for about 2 years.


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jan 28, 2016)

I remember playing Animal Crossing at a friends house on the wii once when I was in primary school. I didn't understand very much of it then, but I remember my friend always being extremely hyped about it. 

I only _really_ started playing and enjoying Animal Crossing in March, 2014, when I decided to get New Leaf.


----------



## RRJay (Jan 28, 2016)

Since about 2003. Played every game close to launch date since then.


----------



## VividVero (Jan 28, 2016)

Too damn long that's for sure.


----------



## Tyboy000 (Jan 28, 2016)

Since 2006 when I first got Wild World


----------



## Detrimentalist (Jan 28, 2016)

Since the GC version, some time around launch. I was really young, my older brother got it and let me start a character. I remember since I'm horrified of bees in real life being just as horrified of them on AC. Played every one since, although my fondest memories are of the original.


----------



## N a t (Jan 28, 2016)

I've been playing AC since the Gamecube. It's been popular with everyone in my family, except for my dad lol, since it came out. We've had every AC game since then, and I can't wait for the next one c:


----------



## meowlerrz (Jan 28, 2016)

New Leaf was my first animal crossing game and I got it in 2013


----------



## GuyWithThePie (Jan 28, 2016)

Since 2012. My first game was Wild World, but Population Growing ended up being one of my favorites.


----------



## NursePhantump (Jan 28, 2016)

Honestly I just got new leaf for a christmas present and am still super new to it. I remember the first tree I shook had bees and I had no idea of what the hell to do so I was just running in circles in a panic until they stung me. You live and learn yo.


----------



## Balverine (Jan 28, 2016)

Summer of 2008 :0


----------



## Romaki (Jan 28, 2016)

I got my DS on Christmas 2006 with Wild World as my first AC game. c:


----------



## maounkhan (Jan 28, 2016)

October 2013.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Jan 28, 2016)

i played CF


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 28, 2016)

Since Wild World.


----------



## Sig (Jan 28, 2016)

um!! 2005 or so =w= i was a youngin


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Jan 28, 2016)

My first game was New Leaf, and I got it at the end of May 2014 :3


----------



## chocopug (Jan 29, 2016)

Since Wild World, which I got with my old pink DS for Christmas one year. I got bored of it after a while, and stopped playing until last summer, which is when I got New Leaf.


----------



## teshima (Jan 29, 2016)

I got it late 2014 but didn't actually play it until a few weeks ago


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 29, 2016)

Since I was like 4 or 5. So like 9 or 8 years... Wow.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 29, 2016)

I think I was 5 or 6.. I remember I was in first grade, so I was probably 6. So I guess I've been playing around 6 to 7 years.


----------



## tae (Jan 29, 2016)

in like 2002 or 2003. i was just a youngin back then.


----------



## Mars Adept (Jan 30, 2016)

Since March of 2014, when I got NL, which was only because someone who I was sorta kinda friends with on Miiverse had it. I wasn't even interested before I got it, and wasn't that much after I did. The only reason I continued playing was because I wanted to see if it got better. After I unlocked Club Tortimer, I was hooked.

I also created a character on my brother's town in GCN years before that. His/her name was Oddish, and I don't remember a thing other than that and that I quitted playing after getting stuck on the working for Nook part.

In October of 2014, I deleted Oddish and created my current character, Patrick.


----------



## MintySky (Jan 30, 2016)

Like a year or two after wild world was released I think.


----------



## Quagsire. (Jan 31, 2016)

Like since 2007 or 2006


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 31, 2016)

Since 2002. I miss my gamecube town. RIP<3


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 31, 2016)

Since Animal crossing wild world :3 ~ i loved it so much.


----------



## newleaves (Jan 31, 2016)

since wild world, i've never had any home consoles by nintendo so i can't play 
anything else! (n˘v˘?)?​


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 31, 2016)

10 years ago
ACWW
The addiction starts


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jan 31, 2016)

Since 2011 with City Folk being my first. I have since acquired every other Animal Crossing game released in North America, with Population Growing becoming my all-time favorite.


----------



## Bui (Jan 31, 2016)

I've been playing Animal Crossing since August 18, 2012, a couple months after I got my GameCube.


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 1, 2016)

I've been playing since the gamecube version. It's actually the first video game I ever purchased


----------



## Bam (Feb 1, 2016)

I've been playing since the GameCube version but I remember never really getting into that one. Same with city folk, I enjoy games like AC on a handheld so much more. Wild World and New Leaf are my favorites!


----------



## Maelawni (Feb 4, 2016)

I was around 11 years old. 
It's so weird to me how long ago that was, because I really remember it as if it were yesterday.

It's been like 9 years or so. Just...wow.


----------



## Elov (Feb 4, 2016)

I was around 8 years old. I'm almost 19 now. My first one was animal crossing gamecube, but I believe wild world was already released by the time I started playing the gamecube version. I didn't get wild world until about a month before city folk came out. So I ended up playing WW for about a few months until I moved on to CF.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Feb 5, 2016)

Not very long, I got the game in December sometime (can't remember exactly) but I've done quite a lot in that time. Have several million saved, loads of PWP's unlocked and almost all my dream villagers. I did however have to sacrifice my life in order to fulfill this addiction to the game....it comes at a price....


----------



## Romaki (Feb 5, 2016)

Either this birthday or christmas it's my 10 year anniverary with the game.


----------



## Fang4Ever (Feb 7, 2016)

I've been playing since GameCube, and I've played every single one since then. (except the n64 one, I'm not that cool.)

I remember the first time I played, My villagers were Tangy, Chief, Fang, Savannah and a few others, I can't remember. I played it so much, and eventually there was nothing else to do because I'd done everything. I actually found my old cartridge recently, and my town was so overgrown, it's not even funny. I spent hours landscaping it too, lol.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 7, 2016)

New Leaf was my first Animal Crossing game but I remember my friend bringing over her gamecube and showing me it was back when, I thought it looked stupid just running around talking to animals... but then my other friend came over and showed my ACNL and I fell in love, it looked like just the perfect game for little overly stressed me, a cute little town to escape to! So I bought myself a DS after X-mas of 2013 and a copy of ACNL and have been playing ever since.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 7, 2016)

every wsin i was in my nmoms womgb


----------



## pika62221 (Feb 8, 2016)

2002, which thanks to those e-reader cards is easy to prove, since I found an old invoice in my official Nintendo Power Player's Guide from March, 2003, for 5 Series 2 e-reader packs I bought directly from Nintendo's store. I only got it at the time because they Trojan Horsed me- no Virtual Console at the time, and I had an NES in the 80's, so I bought it for the emulated NES games. As I played it though, it was so much more. That crunching of the snow in December totally made me fall in love with it, as well as the fact it actually used the GameCube's clock (at the time no other game tied directly to the hour and minute of it). I totally fell in love with this game of animals and one human! Of course, once my favorite moved out, it was the worst experience I ever had. Thankfully, Wild World came along shortly after, and I fell back in love with it- more so now, since I could take it with me, and never missed any events, along with experiencing new events, many of which have never returned (I miss Cornimer). City Folk when it had the same layout landscape and graphical design as the GameCube's version brought back that sad memory, and felt like they had just mushed the prior 2 games together, only adding in the city, so while I didn't technically fall out of love with it, as it still was high enough for me to get New Leaf, a game I still have yet to miss playing (although it's not surprising I still crank up Wild World). With Happy Home Designer and Amiibo Festival, I've got plenty of new content to suffice me for a good year- possibly when we hear about another game, especially given how long it takes to write the insane amount of text for these full-size games (approximately 1.5 million lines of text are used per game, or about a 4,000 page novel- PER GAME!).


----------



## Aomame (Feb 12, 2016)

I got Wild World on my 10th birthday


----------



## CluelessMayor (Feb 12, 2016)

Since I was 8 when my family got City Folk for the Wii, since then I've been in love with the game


----------



## aimeekitty (Feb 12, 2016)

early 2014, but I took a break for a while.


----------

